# sestimibi parathyroid scan



## Michele1229 (Jan 4, 2010)

does anyone know the cpt for a sestimibi parathyroid scan? i need to see if this nuc med test needs pre certification but i am unfamiliar with it and all the cpt codes that would be needed.
thank you in advance!


----------



## jgf-CPC (Jan 5, 2010)

Look at 78070...I do believe that is what you are looking for


----------

